# Random funny EMS videos



## doctorfodder (Jan 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]sao-uEKgJ6Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## doctorfodder (Jan 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]CNZtpTc8eH8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## medichopeful (Jan 11, 2010)

Still the best in my opinion:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQAwBmog08s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nomofica (Jan 11, 2010)

medichopeful said:


> Still the best in my opinion:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]QQAwBmog08s[/YOUTUBE]



I saw a probie do that last week.


----------



## Jon (Jan 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]k6yRpnkPlzg[/YOUTUBE]

This has made the rounds on Facebook lately. I may not agree with all of the attitude and opinions, but at some point or another of almost 9 years in this buisness, I've seen every part of this video at some point or another. Its funny... and sad.

Jon


----------



## doctorfodder (Jan 12, 2010)

medichopeful said:


> Still the best in my opinion:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQAwBmog08s[/YOUTUBE]


LMAO!!  

Oh man, reminds me an EMT student that was getting the IV line into the hand and turned comletely green before anything began.  I thought he was going to pass out or vomit.  

These are the kinds of people I bust out the 16 to 12-guage needles attached to the 50cc syringes.   


I'm not too sure what became of him.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jan 12, 2010)

medichopeful said:


> Still the best in my opinion:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQAwBmog08s[/YOUTUBE]



oh absolutely the best one!!! i laugh everytime i see that commerical.


----------



## Captn' Tuddle (Jan 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYWoUsMhrH8[/YOUTUBE]

Ok, it won't embed the video so here's the link www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYWoUsMhrH8


----------



## CarlW (Jan 22, 2010)

Regarding Firefighter vs. Nursing Home.  Ever run into the nursing home that's calling with a dead patient (but pretending it's a heart attack)?  Dark humor.


----------

